# the four main techniques I practice



## pinklady6000 (Aug 25, 2016)

The four main techniques I practice 80% of the time is:
The lead finger jab
the lead short hook
the lead side kick to the knee
the lead hook kick to the groin

all the rest is the other 20%

The order I train them is this sequence:
The lead finger jab
the lead hook kick to the groin
the lead short hook
the lead side kick to the knee


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2016)

Practice makes perfect.


----------



## pinklady6000 (Aug 25, 2016)

Steve said:


> Practice makes perfect.


thank you Steve.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 25, 2016)

After you are good at those 4 techniques, you should get into "combo".


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 25, 2016)

We teach the basic motion, and it doesn't matter what shape your hand takes. It could be an eye whip, or it could be a back knuckle.  I could poke you in the eye, or make a fist, and punch you in the face.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 25, 2016)

I thought you said you practice kickboxing. Shouldn't you be posting this there, instead of the jkd forums?


----------



## pinklady6000 (Aug 26, 2016)

There is more:
I have a 15 minute rest period between each set in accordance with Pavel Tsatsouline strength first philosophy.


----------



## Flatfish (Aug 26, 2016)

That is quite the strenuous routine


----------



## pinklady6000 (Aug 26, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> After you are good at those 4 techniques, you should get into "combo".


that is what the striaght blast is.


----------

